# Best CCW for Me?



## jtwilson3 (May 6, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to firearms and have been trying to research more and more about handguns for my first handgun and CCW. Everywhere I look (as everyone knows) every person gives their own opinion and no real answer).
I have a few questions.

1) Is a 380 really that bad for CCW? Should I go up to 9mm? I WONT go higher than 9mm as I don't want the recoil and my girlfriend needs to be able to shoot it. Also I find the 9mm an acceptable caliber (My father has a Glock 9mm that I can shoot comfortably but is higher in recoil than I like).

Just to give some information on what I like.

I want a gun that fits comfortably in my hand but also is, obviously, concealable. I cannot stand my pinky to hang off of the gun. I do have small hands though. The Bersa thunder 380 fits me PERFECTLY and I love the size of it. If this gun was in a 9mm I would have bought it today. This is exactly the size that I want. I can have it be a little bigger but I definitely do not want smaller than this.

I do want low recoil because my girlfriend is not one to shoot guns and needs the lower recoil so she can shoot it for home protection.

I have looked at the Bersa Thunder UC 9mm but I am not sure if this is too big? I was wondering if there was anything reliable, the size of a thunder 380 or ppk/s, etc, but also pretty cheap. I am looking around the $400-500 range. If there is any information that can be given I would really appreciate it. As I said, I am new and weeding through all the freaking internet crap is getting annoying. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Recap of Wants:
Size of Bersa Thunder 380
Do I have to go up to 9mm? Should I? Is 380 enough?
Reliability
Low Recoil
A little bit of weight to it (Not a plastic feeling)
Easily Concealable
Pinky has to fit on grip

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Look at a Sig P239 in 9 if you can find one. Somewhat heavy all metal that eats up recoil, sized for concealed carry if need be. 
Beware even going to a .380 in a small package - perceived recoil can go up. My 239 easily feels less recoil than my 238 or wife's Pk380 - at least to me. YMMV


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Lots of compact and sub-compact 9mm's any more. A .380 is okay, but given the frame sizes anymore, I'd stick with a 9mm and try to find one that fits the size you are seeking.


----------



## jtwilson3 (May 6, 2012)

So I basically ignored everything about low recoil and small caliber and went with a Kahr CW45. I really have to get used to it. I am not used to the high recoil but everyone seems to like it online.


----------

